

When your laptop gets altitude sickness - monort
http://globetrottergirls.com/2014/04/laptop-altitude-sickness/

======
everyone
So how are ssds affected by air pressure? Does the macbook have a 2nd
conventional hard drive? or a hybrid drive? I would assume from the reason
given that if you only have ssds you should be fine.

~~~
monort
Modern macbooks still have altitude limitation. Probably it's because cooling
is less effective at low atmospheric pressure.

